# Favorite Oliver



## Tractor107 (Jan 20, 2009)

So what is everyones favorite Oliver tractor? Mine is probably the model 88. :tractorsm


----------



## damnyankie (Jan 2, 2008)

We had a row crop 66 when I was a kid. Those have a soft spot in my heart.


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

I like one of the biggest and last, the 2155.

 Al


----------



## k1burner (Mar 26, 2009)

I guess my favorite Oliver would have to be the 77 Standard as that is the newest one in my "fleet" and the next to be restored.

But lets face it Oliver never made a bad tractor......


----------



## Tractor107 (Jan 20, 2009)

You are true Oliver never did make a bad tractor. I was just seeing who had favorites.
:tractorsm


----------



## farmritch (May 31, 2009)

550 for sure!!


----------



## Murray Man (Sep 22, 2009)

i like the oliver 1955's


----------



## gkasparek (Sep 19, 2008)

*Best Oliver*

1960 Oliver 880 Standard.


----------



## k1burner (Mar 26, 2009)

*Another 77*

Well another Oliver 77 Row Crop showed up at the house this week, took the wife 2 days to determine I had a new one............ How many is 2 many tractors, I mean I have 2 acres.......


----------

